# Looking for some high elf suggestions.



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey guys. I just randomly came into some HE minis so I intend on making them a full army to be a nice change of pace from my Warriors. I have had an idea in my head for a while of doing cherry blossom elves as a fun and interesting scheme. They will be pink, deep red, off white and deep brown primarily. Basing I want to be decently covered with cherry blossom petals. To go along with this I want to keep with a bit of a Japanese theme. I want them to more or less be High Elves just with some slight Japanese hints to them. Anyways does anybody have any suggestions for conversions and such to get my creative juices flowing? 

The biggest obstacle I can see is the high pointy helms. Those are note very samurai looking. Also I want to overall refrain from model swaps as I would like to be able to go to bigger tournaments and GW stores with this army. Some day I will probably add in cooler looking models and such but probably not initially unless people have some stupidly awesome suggestions. In addition to ideas for conversions does anybody know where I can get some cherry blossom scatter flock or something that would represent that.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

There are a couple of things you could do, but I am not sure how easy they will be to accomplish. The first is that my impression of samurai armour are square slatted shoulder and thigh pads. I dont think these would suit the elf figures and would also be a bit tricky to do on a large scale without good GS work or using some resin casting method.

But you could try making a samurai style headgear.

Sculpting a face gaurd should not be too hard. Cut down the top of the helm and add neck guards. Then just symbol on the front.

Here is an image I stole earlier










Another thing to add to the Samurai feel is to make you command units clothing more intricate, maybe with the pink cloth having a dot pattern on it or even swirls.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm afraid I can't help at all but I'm excited to see what you come up with.


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

I have been tossing around the idea of making shoulder pads and thigh guards. I think this will go a long way. Also painting their armor like lacquer instead of scale mail will help the illusion. One though I have had is giving my core troopers they typical ashigaru helms such as this http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-Spay3DYspcY/TtRJKWwZ3RI/AAAAAAAAAlo/WIjhQYhUDpI/s1600/54-229.jpg

I am not a terribly skilled with greenstuff but I am no slouch with it either. I have been thinking that for a unit like Phoenix guard giving them those demon masks like posted above. 

The command model idea is pretty solid, I might have to do that.

Any other suggestions? Also does anybody have any idea on where to find something that would do a decent job of representing flower petals on my bases? Pink petals preferably for cherry blossoms.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

I do know that some companies sell heads for gw models. Although more designed for space marines. There are samurai helmets.

Don't know if they have ashigaru helmets, but that could be done if you find some interesting bits.

Perhaps there are some small wooden cones similar to what you want in some hobby craft shop. Or just some random trash.
One mans trash might be anothers mans treasure 

All in all, high elf spearmen with those hats would be kinda ashigaru-esque just with the right helmets. But you should make the entire armour as in the pic.

Since they have dresses (the elfs that is), and the ashigaru don't, i guess you will just go with ashigaru with dresses. I could work, and sculpting new legs is way to hard work.

Something you should do though is change the speartips to a straight blade, like the yari.

Otherwise..... i dunno, do what feels right.

Good luck


----------

